# To extend the warranty..or not?



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

How many of you purchased an extended warranty for your Kindles

I normally do not, but am worried about dropping, spilling, etc.

Thanks!


----------



## ValHallaGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

i did ..
the screen on my first kindle got cracked so easy it was on the bed and i put my hand on it as i turned and *crack*!!
so yeah i bought it for my 2nd k2


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I did. I've already broken 1 Kindle, so it was a no-brainer for me to get the warranty for this one. 

I highly recommend getting your warranty through SquareTrade.com. It's less expensive, and is 3 years instead of 2. If you buy a new Kindle (as opposed to a refurbished one) you can get accidental damage for very little. Their customer service and claim handling is awesome.


----------



## Cora (Dec 18, 2009)

Normally I wouldn't buy an extended warranty for any gadget, but for the Kindle 2 I did. Knowing my luck, I'd do a good job of breaking it if I didn't get the warranty, and now that I have it it'll be fine. lol

But, I do feel much better, knowing that I have protection against accidental damage for the next two years, considering how much the Kindle 2 is.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your replies. I am definately going to Square Trade now!


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Ok, I got the 3 year coverage plus ADH protection and used the code WARRANTYSANTA at Square Trade. Thanks so much!


----------



## Todd (Dec 16, 2009)

well I got my 2 year warranty from amazon.... I hope i don't need it but better safe than sorry


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I definitely did. I am pretty clumsy as it is plus with little ones around I just thought it would be best. I really can't afford to just replace it on my own if it gets dropped or something spilled on it.


----------



## mandab385 (Dec 25, 2009)

I just ordered my K2 from amazon and I am looking into a Square Trade warranty right away with the ADH coverage. One problem, when I try to enter the contact info it doesn't let me pick my state!!!! (WI).... HELP!

Okay I called Square Trade and they said currently they are not offering coverage in WI. And I need to check the website for when they offer it again as they are working out guidelines with the state. Cross your fingers that it's within the timeframe I can receive coverage!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChatNoir (Dec 21, 2009)

well California is good for the ADC and thanks for the holiday discount code!  

Much cheaper than getting it from Amazon, and don't have to worry whether or not my VISA debit card would have gotten me additional warranty extension/protection.

with the two cats, I need peace of mind!!!   

of course the M-Edge latitude zippered cover doesn't hurt either


----------



## misstdiana (Dec 28, 2009)

908tracy said:


> How many of you purchased an extended warranty for your Kindles
> 
> I normally do not, but am worried about dropping, spilling, etc.
> 
> Thanks!


I did. I purchased my warranty from square trade with the accidental drop coverage.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I thought I remembered a poll on this topic. I found it and replied to it. That thread was on the Amazon Warranty. While we did not buy an extended warranty for either my K2 or DH's DX, if we had it would have been the one from Square Trade.


----------



## brandydandy (Dec 27, 2009)

908tracy said:


> Ok, I got the 3 year coverage plus ADH protection and used the code WARRANTYSANTA at Square Trade. Thanks so much!


Thanks I did this too! I love a good deal!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

This may be a stupid question, but can you purchase additional warranty when the current one is running out?


----------



## ljorges (Dec 29, 2009)

Just picked up the Squaretrade warranty also with the accidental damage added.  The code "WARRANTYSANTA" worked perfectly and gave me $16.50 off the warranty price basically making the accidental damage free.

When I checked out they gave me the code "TWTYOFF" maybe that might help someone out.


Les


----------



## gavipb (Dec 21, 2009)

ljorges thanks I used you as my referral


----------



## sheista (Dec 27, 2009)

I am ordering a warranty(with add on) from Square Trade as well.


----------



## ljorges (Dec 29, 2009)

Glad I could help.

Les


----------



## Ferne2004 (Dec 28, 2009)

ljorges said:


> Glad I could help.
> 
> Les


Square trade says I don'tget the discount because of something....
Does someone have an addy I can use...maybe that's why I didn't get it. Thanks.


----------



## ljorges (Dec 29, 2009)

Ferne2004 said:


> Square trade says I don't get the discount because of something....
> Does someone have an addy I can use...maybe that's why I didn't get it. Thanks.


Did you try the WARRANTYSANTA code?

I just went to their website and entered the Warrantysanta code without entering any of my personal information and it worked.

Try again Ferne.

Les


----------

